# Wii fit



## sephoras girl (Apr 26, 2008)

Is anybody getting this?

I am!

YouTube - Wii Fit -- full trailer from E307


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2008)

our family has a Wii . will check out the trailer


----------



## prettylynn (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm gonna get one. I hope they dont run out, it looks really fun.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2008)

it looks really fun, too bad i don't have a Wii.


----------



## Andi (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it looks really fun, too bad i don't have a Wii. ITA. But even if I had a Wii...my apartment is too small for any workout but Pilates, I donÂ´t have enough room to jump around and stuff


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a Wii... so most likely. It's coming out in a month, right? How much is it going to cost?


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 26, 2008)

90 dollars I believe.

WiiFit.org Â· WiiFit News Â· WiiFit Videos Â· WiiFit information, and more


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ITA. But even if I had a Wii...my apartment is too small for any workout but Pilates, I donÂ´t have enough room to jump around and stuff that reminds me in our next apartment we'll be living at the 5th floor. hmm, even if we have nice neighbors they might not like it.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 26, 2008)

Dilemma


----------



## bCreative (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks fun...but I don't have a Wii either.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 26, 2008)

It'a really good console. (even for those who usually don't play video games)


----------



## iheartmakeup08 (Apr 29, 2008)

I plan on buying this it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 29, 2008)

I can't wait to try it out!

We finally got a WII about a month ago..

And the first game i bought was a Super Mario game!! lol

Old school mario is the best game ever!


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 29, 2008)

My bf was thrilled when I told him about this... he says he's pre-ordering it this week.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 29, 2008)

Man I want a Wii so bad, and when we get one I def want this fit game!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 30, 2008)

it sounds really fun. i am gonna get it.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait to try it out!We finally got a WII about a month ago..

And the first game i bought was a Super Mario game!! lol

Old school mario is the best game ever!

lol ! one of my friends has that game, it's true it's a lot of fun


----------



## zriwi (Apr 30, 2008)

I have heard so much good about the Wii Fit. I have a couple of friends who completly loves it. I wish we could ge it too, but we have to little space for it


----------



## Leony (Apr 30, 2008)

I love it, it's cool! Playing game and get in shape haha


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 30, 2008)

we are getting our son a wii for his birthday I think this summer.. I may have to get this for me...


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 30, 2008)

great.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 30, 2008)

I really want it, but it's pretty pricey.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 1, 2008)

If your kinda worried on the price you should check the reviews to see if it is worth it.


----------



## MissElaine (May 9, 2008)

Ooh! I can't wait for Wii fit!!! I've been anticipating it's release for months! I can't wait to hear what everyone on here says about it after trying it out! Only a couple more weeks until it comes out here!


----------



## bella1342 (May 9, 2008)

I pre-ordered this the other day. I'm giving it to my bf from our son as a father's day gift. He wants it so bad, but doesn't have a clue that I ordered one. I get to use it too, I'm pretty excited about that!


----------



## Jinx (May 9, 2008)

Oh yeah!

I saw an ad for this a while back and honestly, I am willing to spend stupid money on the Wii just for this program, lol!

I belong to a gym that offers more fitness classes than I would ever need (that I rarely go to) I take belly dance classes, I know how to do yoga on my own, but I WANT that Wii system, lol!


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

It seems kinda okay to me. I really want a Wii but i don't think that a workout would be intensive at all on it. Looks like fun.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 9, 2008)

I'm sure that have some type of hard mode.


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2008)

i've wondered about that myself, but considering they're showing yoga poses in that tv ad, i'm pretty sure you're gonna start with the easiest poses and work your way up the level of difficulty. the fact the woman has a great sense of balance (i suspect they had to shoot the ad many times until she got it right



) doesn't mean it's easy for everyone else.

i'm more worried about the number of exercises per level of difficulty there is, if you're gonna spend time on your wii board, or if after a while it will just collect dust.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 9, 2008)

They might have a way to download more games to wii fit or something around those lines.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 15, 2008)

i tried it and it's solely for entertainment than having a solid workout. i almost fell asleep from playing it.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 15, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## bella1342 (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i tried it and it's solely for entertainment than having a solid workout. i almost fell asleep from playing it. I was afraid that... I was hoping that there would be more sports to it, but I'm think it's just all balance and strengthening. That kinda thing.. stuff to put you to sleep like you said.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (May 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was afraid that... I was hoping that there would be more sports to it, but I'm think it's just all balance and strengthening. That kinda thing.. stuff to put you to sleep like you said. yeah, i was too hoping that it could be a great workout system for people who don't have access to the gym but the game only provides some very basic moves and didn't raise my heart rate at all.


----------



## sephoras girl (May 16, 2008)

Did you guys go to the hardest modes?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 30, 2008)

At first I laughed at this post cause I hate video games and stuff like that, but my boyfriend has a wii and he bought the game last week, and at first I didn't want to try it but then I started watching him play and I was like okay...

it is sooo much fun!!

I have to say tho, if you are like really really fit then its just a fun thing to do, if you are really out of shape its kinda hard, the balancing thing especially, but if you are looking for something hardcore, its not for you.

I like it, but I don't think I would use it by itself, I would use it for like something fun to do for those days that I am lazy and don't want to workout but still get me moving.

I pretty much laughed the whole time too, cause my bf was watching me and I am not video game challenged but it took a while to get used to it.

I think its a good investment, its pretty fun and will get you moving.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 30, 2008)

I want that so bad!


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At first I laughed at this post cause I hate video games and stuff like that, but my boyfriend has a wii and he bought the game last week, and at first I didn't want to try it but then I started watching him play and I was like okay...

it is sooo much fun!!

I have to say tho, if you are like really really fit then its just a fun thing to do, if you are really out of shape its kinda hard, the balancing thing especially, but if you are looking for something hardcore, its not for you.

I like it, but I don't think I would use it by itself, I would use it for like something fun to do for those days that I am lazy and don't want to workout but still get me moving.

I pretty much laughed the whole time too, cause my bf was watching me and I am not video game challenged but it took a while to get used to it.

I think its a good investment, its pretty fun and will get you moving.

I'm out of shape.



Is it possible to lose weight with this? (in conjunction with something else)

I need detailed reviews.


----------



## katana (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes! My bf is buying it for me!

So far he's been to 3 stores, and everyone is sold out! LoL


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 2, 2008)

My boyfriend reserved this soo we got it the day it came out. It is so fun and it is a work out for me considering I have THE WORST balance in the universe. I am a total klutz, so the games are challenging! I like the yoga poses and I think it helps you see if you are doing the poses correctly, and I can DEF feel my muscles working. It has a running/jogging game that WILL get your heart rate up. The hoola hoops are super fun! It has skiing and it also has strength exercises which I found to be somewhat difficult. It also acts as a scale and it tells you your weight and your BMI. I think it's totally worth getting if you own a wii!


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks!

Originally Posted by *eric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a few patients who swear by wii fit... one guy in particular got rid of all of his other exercise equipment (besides his ab-rocker) and has lost almost 50 pounds since buying the wii fit!!! What was his routine?

What was his routine specifically?

I am

mixed reviews


----------



## demanda (Jun 7, 2008)

I looooove my wii fit. I bought one the day they were released, and I've been using it everyday since. I was kind of skeptical that it would be that effective as a workout tool at first, but it's totally worth it! I really could not recommend it enough.


----------



## janey8889 (Jun 7, 2008)

Who knew that exercising could be so much fun?? I love the rabbits game.


----------



## eric (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a few patients who swear by wii fit... one guy in particular got rid of all of his other exercise equipment (besides his ab-rocker) and has lost almost 50 pounds since buying the wii fit!!!


----------



## Karen CD FL (Jun 7, 2008)

Out of stock everywhere.


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2008)

We have it. Reija is planning on using it once her broken toe is fixed


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 7, 2008)

I got it for my bf for father's day... I pre-ordered it, and it arrived the day I was in the hospital, so I really couldn't keep it a secret. He's been using it like everyday. I don't know, for me I think i'd rather workout on my treadmill, bike, or pilates machine.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 7, 2008)

I LOVE my wii! I'm not a big fan of gaming, but it's so EASY to play... and the games are actually fun. I am definitely going to get wii fit.... I figure it's the least I can do since I am allergic to the gym


----------



## Ashley (Jun 9, 2008)

Is it really possible to have lost 50 pounds if the Wii Fit hasn't been out long? Unless he bought the Japanese version since it was released earlier over there?


----------



## eric (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not sure, thats just what he told me.. He may very well have started losing the weight before he bought it and then attributed all the weight loss to that, but he raves about it everyday and how its the first time hes actually been able to stick to the routine of working out..


----------



## eric (Jun 10, 2008)

not sure actually, ill have to ask for more specifics, i know nothing about wii fit so i didnt really engage him in conversation about it haha. all i know is that he was not performing any arm movements because he isnt allowed after his shoulder surgery!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 10, 2008)

I would love to have one! It looks like fun!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 10, 2008)

i'd love to try it, it sounds so much fun ! and if you're allergic to gym, that may be a good way to do some exercise.


----------



## Mary_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2008)

I want to get it. Maybe I can get my mom to buy it for me today.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 21, 2008)

I liked it a lot! It actually made me sweat and the time passes really fast while your doing it.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jul 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *eric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not sure actually, ill have to ask for more specifics, i know nothing about wii fit so i didnt really engage him in conversation about it haha. all i know is that he was not performing any arm movements because he isnt allowed after his shoulder surgery! Let me know asap.


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 30, 2008)

I Finally got mine!

Boy, do I suck at it!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 30, 2008)

We got one a week ago. I havent been able to use it b/c I hurt my foot the other day in the house, but my fiancee uses it every day, the running in place is so hilarious. Jim actually waves at the passerbys on the screen, lmao.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 30, 2008)

My dad got one for his birthday a couple of days a go and he seems to like it. He has no rhythm so he sucks at the aerobics but he's getting the hang of it. I haven't had a go yet but it looks good!


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 30, 2008)

I am addicted to my fit!! My whole family uses it, and they are lazy, LOL. It's fun, and most of the time you are into trying to do the activies you don't realize your moving so much. Even if your not really getting it at first your burning calories just laughing and moving, and having fun with it. Just good luck finding one still, I know here in florida they are hard to come by.


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 5, 2008)

My mom's friend found it.

I thought I had to pay for it........

The lady fitness expert from the biggest loser is making a game for it.

It's more intense, I heard.


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 5, 2008)

WOW, sounds good to me, I keep waiting for them to have more games to go with the fit. It's alot of fun, and the more options with it, the better!


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 28, 2008)

If it is a sucess I'm sure more will jump on the bandwagon.

I guess it's a lot more sanitary then going to the gym.


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2008)

Reija is back using this daily.


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 29, 2008)

I should be too...


----------



## katana (Oct 25, 2008)

My BF just bought this for me last night......and I LOVE it!

It's a lot of fun, even my BF has tried it!

I hope someone comes out with a Yoga disc for it soon....hmmm, maybe by xmas?


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 25, 2008)

Maybe...

It has so much potential for fitness games.


----------



## peachface (Oct 29, 2008)

There is a new Wii Fit fitness game out called "Jillian Michaels Fitness Ultimatum 2009". The reviews on Amazon seem pretty bad though.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 30, 2008)

I was afraid of that.

There will be more I suppose...


----------



## jennabennett (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you believe that I never even heard about Wii until 2 weeks ago?!? My parents just came for a visit &amp; they got it for my husband &amp; I as an anniversary gift. I, of course, then had to have Wii fit! I was just about to but it off of ebay for $130, but lucked out while shopping at WalMart...$89!!! I am plugging it in later tonight and let you know what I think!


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow!

Let us know what you think.


----------



## ~ Elle ~ (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't played this yet, but my aunt got it for my daugther for Xmas after she played it at her mates house and loved it, but ill have to wait to have a go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennabennett (Nov 2, 2008)

I just plugged in last night &amp; oh, what fun!


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 20, 2009)

I have this and honestly I haven't played it in forever.

I'm so lazy.


----------



## uniquepink (Mar 20, 2009)

I don't have the Wii Fit, but I have the game "My Fitness Coach" for the Wii. It is really cool, its almost like watching an exercise video that changes daily, it also tracks your progress. I really like it.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow!

I've never heard of that game.


----------



## DAHRAZIEL (Mar 22, 2009)

Its fun as a game but I cant take it serious only because I like a more aggressive workout.


----------



## gommiebears (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the Wii fit and while it is okay, I don't rely on it to get in shape. I do appreciate the yoga poses that it offers, so I can regain balance and what not. But I need something more intense, but again that is my preference.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 31, 2009)

My sister in law has it, i think she likes it, and the yoga (or whatever) poses are great, for the rest although i haven't tried it myself i thought it could be a more aggressive workout.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 2, 2009)

Let's keep our fingers crossed for a more intense game.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 4, 2009)

It is really fun!!! It really makes you work!!!


----------



## jewele (Apr 5, 2009)

We've had this for a couple of months now and the whole family likes it. They are a few good moves in the Strength category, like the lunges on expert level. Aerobics is great too!!! Hula-hoop on expert is 6 minutes long and gets you started. The expert boxing is 10 minutes long and before you know it you've been working out for 30 minutes. I can't believe I'm having trouble with the balance games, I still can't get the soccer one down. This defenitley has gotten our family moving more, I think it's worth it.


----------



## mintesa (Apr 7, 2009)

I have it. It is really fun




me and hubby always compete on getting the highest score.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 23, 2009)

Cute!


----------

